# TVM (ExpressVu Broker)



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey All..Newbie here to this board.

On the DBS forums site, I was talking about getting ExpressVu. I had a quick question on TVM (the broker).

I tried to e-mail them (I had a couple of questions) at the e-mail address listed on the Activation Form ([email protected]), and it gets kicked back stating no such e-mail address. 

Is that the correct e-mail address or is there a different one? Or would it be better just to call them?

Thanks!


----------



## Claude Greiner (Apr 24, 2002)

tvmdeicom.ca


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

That one went through...I got an e-mail from [email protected] with the activation form and it says .com, but I got another one from someone on the DBSForum board and it says .ca. Interesting 

Thanks Claude!!


----------



## Claude Greiner (Apr 24, 2002)

.com is an old form. Im the one on dbsforums posting the one with .ca


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

How much do address brokers charge?


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

>> How much do address brokers charge? <<

$100 CAN, per year.


----------



## dswallow (Mar 31, 2003)

clapple said:


> >> How much do address brokers charge? <<
> 
> $100 CAN, per year.


canamsatellites.com charges US$50/year.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

TVM charges $50 a year


----------

